# Titanium Dome Tweeters Sound Like Crap



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

bigshot said:


> JBL monitors are standard in recording studios. They are what many classical recordings are mixed on. But if these were in a disco, and were given away for free, odds are the tweeters are blown. In that case, replacing them with the same tweeter would probably solve the problem and avoid crossover issues.


That's bull, and pure speculation. The tweeters are NOT blown; they just sound terrible, like all titanium dome tweeters do.

Stop trying to contradict the thread premise: TITANIUM DOME TWEETERS SOUND LIKE CRAP.


----------

